# who is Hammond?



## Schwinn1776 (Mar 6, 2017)

is this a real ad?
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/bik/6032531847.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 6, 2017)

BAHAHAHA!!! I know that goofball


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 6, 2017)

Lol.... I'm assuming this is the work of Kris, one ugly negro.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 6, 2017)

Lol


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Lol.... I'm assuming this is the work of Kris, one ugly negro.



Its someone that knows your number....


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 6, 2017)

I'll get him back, I always do


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2017)

I am selling my huge collection of old vintage antique bicycles.
I have hundreds. I have a garage full and many inside my house as well as a storage shed packed!
I have Schwinn, monark, Columbia, Packard, Shelby, evans, mead, rollfast, hawthorne, huffman, good year, Dayton, thor, excelsior, elgin, Raleigh, jc Higgins, mercury, American flyer, colson, Harvard, Belknap, murray, westfield and many others.

I am starting with my most prized bicycles first. I am only selling 1 at a time. If you are interested in my whole collection I would be willing to sell it in whole for 2.3 million. no offers accepted. shipping would be at the buyer's expense.

I am well known by everyone in the industry and my prices are firm but VERY fair!

Hammond's the name, bicycles are my game. Come pick up what this number 1 seller has!

This beauty is a super-rare Varsity. near mint condition. value is around 85-90k. I will sell for 45k or trade for custom show car or newer motor home. cash talks and im a good listener. Strike while the kettle's hot fellas!

As you can see by the pics this bike is no joke. I can send more pics but will require 500 to my paypal before beginning correspondence. (Of course the 500 will go toward the purchase price).
There are a lot of so-called collector out there impersonating and dreaming so I have to screen people.

First pic is of my great grandfather with the bike in 1938. the muscular guy is me holding it almost 80 years later!

Calls only


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 6, 2017)

That is awesome


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 6, 2017)

at least he didn't put that you sleep during the day and to call at night.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 6, 2017)

Thats some funny stuff right there! Ha!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 7, 2017)

That is some funny stuff right there!

One ugly's sense of humor and stellar adds never disappoint.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 7, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I am selling my huge collection of old vintage antique bicycles.
> I have hundreds. I have a garage full and many inside my house as well as a storage shed packed!
> I have Schwinn, monark, Columbia, Packard, Shelby, evans, mead, rollfast, hawthorne, huffman, good year, Dayton, thor, excelsior, elgin, Raleigh, jc Higgins, mercury, American flyer, colson, Harvard, Belknap, murray, westfield and many others.
> 
> ...



Hilarious!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## higgens (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm not coming back till kris comes back


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 8, 2017)

Have you seen my baseball?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 8, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> View attachment 433277
> 
> Have you seen my baseball?



Franks & Beans


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 22, 2017)

A&W just shot out of my nose!! Holy jesus!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> A&W just shot out of my nose!! Holy jesus!



Hey Joe! When we gonna have an A&W Ride? Any still out in Riverside??


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 22, 2017)

Anytime bro!! Lets plan it!


----------



## Wilfredo (Oct 12, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> I am selling my huge collection of old vintage antique bicycles.
> I have hundreds. I have a garage full and many inside my house as well as a storage shed packed!
> I have Schwinn, monark, Columbia, Packard, Shelby, evans, mead, rollfast, hawthorne, huffman, good year, Dayton, thor, excelsior, elgin, Raleigh, jc Higgins, mercury, American flyer, colson, Harvard, Belknap, murray, westfield and many others.
> 
> ...



Anything left? Maybe I can get at least a picture of a bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 13, 2022)

Wilfredo said:


> Anything left? Maybe I can get at least a picture of a bike.



That is Copy/paste of the "Ad", so years later we can laugh at it again.😘
Lots of bike pics here; for Love!
I'm trying to keep ALL the bikes, that have accumulated right now.
If there's something You HAVE to own, that is here,
message me (private).😎


			https://thecabe.com/forum/find-threads/started
		





"I can get at least a picture of a bike"
1953 Christmas "Special" 1954 model/color
Opalescent Green Wasp, last of the "skiptooth" for Schwinn.😍🥰🥳🤩😎


----------

